# Reformed and contemporary worship



## Jon 316 (Mar 20, 2009)

what think ye?

[video=youtube;Z0uXaeq_euE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0uXaeq_euE[/video]

Matt Giles on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the tune/video...unless of course we mean to actually use it in worship.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 20, 2009)

Ezekiel16 said:


> Nothing wrong with the tune/video...unless of course we mean to actually use it in worship.



The youtube title includes the words "worship video," so I"m guessing that's the scenario.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> The youtube title includes the words "worship video," so I"m guessing that's the scenario.



Good eye. In that case...bleh.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think it is necessarily a song/video used for congregational worship. I can see the song being sung in worship. It isn't in my taste though.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked it and could see it used at a youth conference.


----------



## janimar (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked it. In the same vein of what RUF people, Indelible Grace do with old songs. I like the idea of using the Valley of the Vision prayers.


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 20, 2009)

when a church starts splitting their service into "traditional" and "contemporary", they create all kinds of divisive issues within the church. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> when a church starts splitting their service into "traditional" and "contemporary", they create all kinds of divisive issues within the church. Just my humble opinion.



What they do is create two congregations sharing a building...


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice song, but I don't know how easy it would be for a congregation to sing.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 21, 2009)

Religious poetry set to music does not worship make.


----------



## cmaglaughlin (Mar 21, 2009)

*Coral Ridge PC*

Jon, Thanks so much for taking the time to share this awesome music. Takes me back to my Coral Ridge days when we had just as many in the contemporary service as the traditional. I attended the contemporary at 7:45 AM, Sunday School at 9:00 AM, and the traditional at 10:45 AM. Needless to say, I was "full" before I went to lunch. Dr. Kennedy related how, if it were up to him, he would have never started a contemporary service. But he obeyed the Holy Spirit. Many worship leaders were birthed out of that time of spirit led worship. Too bad the powers that be never saw fit to televise it to the masses. Dr. Kennedy preached 3 morning services back then. "They" said the lighting was not good enough. I say, if there was a will, ...God Bless!


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 21, 2009)

If it is to be used in public worship, I would say that it isn't in keeping with Hebrews 12 (it is not reverent).


----------



## Duncan (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice enough song but public worship afraid not.
I do however highly recommend the psalms and the great thing is they are in God's word.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are not EP, I could see it used in a corporate worship service. I agree though that it would be most likely used in a congregation familiar with RUF, Keith Getty, and similiar styles. The tune would be very famliar and easy to sing in those settings...minus the vocal riffs at the end.


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> when a church starts splitting their service into "traditional" and "contemporary", they create all kinds of divisive issues within the church. Just my humble opinion.



I would submit the divisive issues are usually already there before the contemporary service is started. Indeed, 'blended' services may give rise to even more conflict.


----------



## MW (Mar 22, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> what think ye?



One wonders why this should be called "reformed." A non reformed writer like Charles Wesley wrote lyrics more descriptive of the grace of God. Whether it can be called "worship" depends on what a person takes the term to mean, but sure I am that "worship" is not the centreing of the Lord Jesus Christ's universe on "I" and "me." So far as "music" is concerned, that background noise spoils whatever poetic quality the song may have possessed.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2009)

Lyrics are kinda lame. Sovereign Grace writes better stuff.


----------



## SueS (Mar 25, 2009)

In my humble opinion this song would be very difficult to sing in a congregational setting.

I didn't care for the recording at all - waaay to "rockish" and why is there a tendency in these types of recordings, RUF, SG, etc, to use singers who have such grating voices? It ruins whatever I would have otherwise liked in the selection.

I'm also one of what seems to be a minority of people who do not care for the RUF, etc, rewrites of traditional hymns into contemporary music. I've had a bit of exposure to them and they all sound like something out of the '60's folk song era and there is a certain sameness to the music that is really rather boring. Call me a traditionalist or an old fogey, but I love traditional hymns set to their original music. After many years of being subjected to "happy-clappy" 7/11 music, I'm revelling in the good old hymns!


----------



## pepper (Apr 11, 2009)

When it comes to worship music it is interesting to know that there have always been "worship wars". The Roman Catholic's accused all protestants of using wrong music in worship. The Luther used instruments and wrote non-inspired hymns, I believe Calvin and Geneva used no instruments and sung only the book of Psalms. Later Issac Watts (called a late puritan) wrote hymns and used instruments and he was attacked. So "worship wars" are nothing new. People in Isaac Watts' day called his music contemporary and rejected it too. I believe people many times try to use the regulative principle just to support their taste. That is too bad.


----------

